# Hilarious Story



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Idiot exposes himself to woman who pulls gun on him and sends her dog after him. =D> These are the kind of warm, fuzzy articles that make living so enchanting. :mrgreen:

http://tdn.com/news/local/woman-pul...cle_66bab166-2f9a-11e2-9af1-0019bb2963f4.html


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

The story would have been better if she'd held him till the police arrived OR if the dog had of bit him


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

OR, she feared for her life and shot the ****between the eyes!
Maybe a bit drastic in front of a 6 yr old....:-k.....Just shoot his (insert his favorite part) off. :twisted:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> OR, she feared for her life and shot the ****between the eyes!
> Maybe a bit drastic in front of a 6 yr old....:-k.....Just shoot his (insert his favorite part) off. :twisted:


That would have worked for me too. Just tell the kid it was a video game 
My BIL used to be stationed at Fort Leavenworth. My sister worked at some local convenience store. Some half drunk clown comes in late at night and slaps his dick on the counter. My sister has a 12 oz 7 up bottle in her hand and .........................SMACK
You think the dude learned a lesson on where to park his penis?  This was thirty years ago.


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

Patrick Murray said:


> Idiot exposes himself to woman who pulls gun on him and sends her dog after him. =D> These are the kind of warm, fuzzy articles that make living so enchanting. :mrgreen:
> 
> http://tdn.com/news/local/woman-pul...cle_66bab166-2f9a-11e2-9af1-0019bb2963f4.html


 Is she a member here, LOL?


----------

